# Have At Her!



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

As the title says, feel free to say whatever comes to mind! 

I am pretty happy with how she is maturing personally, and there are things I would change but I love getting second opinions because sometimes people notice things I've missed or simply have great info to offer! 

14 month old female, my first dog bred by myself.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I don't usually start with a negative...... What first caught my eye is her top line and then how, right now, her rear looks like it belongs on another dog. She is a bit long through the loin and hasn't filled out yet so that is a lot of what I am seeing. Her withers is also flat. Being a black dog doesn't help. I have dealt with that before too. BUT she has a beautiful shoulder, very good angulation in the rear, would like to see a bit tighter foot, but her pasterns are very good. Excellent secondary characteristics and dark eyes.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

lhczth said:


> I don't usually start with a negative...... What first caught my eye is her top line and then how, right now, her rear looks like it belongs on another dog. She is a bit long through the loin and hasn't filled out yet so that is a lot of what I am seeing. Her withers is also flat. Being a black dog doesn't help. I have dealt with that before too. BUT she has a beautiful shoulder, very good angulation in the rear, would like to see a bit tighter foot, but her pasterns are very good. Excellent secondary characteristics and dark eyes.


Thank you! 

I really appreciate the feedback! I definitely agree overall, although I would also prefer she had a bit longer upperarm, longer lower thigh(shorter hock too), and a bit more bone. 

Her topline isn't exactly what I prefer, but I am happy with it because it's an improvement from her dad's and a step closer to what I'd like to see. I would also like stronger feet, they are a bit tighter than her mom's but she didn't get her dad's super nice feet. She got a straighter front assembly (referring to easty west front not as in angulation) than both her parents, so I lucked out there. Also, I'd prefer a straighter tail, you can't see it in these obviously but it's a tad flamboyant. ^_^"


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

I was trying to post this one but it kept failing... I'll give it one last shot.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

lhczth said:


> I don't usually start with a negative...... What first caught my eye is her top line and then how, right now, her rear looks like it belongs on another dog. She is a bit long through the loin and hasn't filled out yet so that is a lot of what I am seeing. Her withers is also flat. Being a black dog doesn't help. I have dealt with that before too. BUT she has a beautiful shoulder, very good angulation in the rear, would like to see a bit tighter foot, but her pasterns are very good. Excellent secondary characteristics and dark eyes.


I see "flat in the withers" often on this forum. Would you be able to provide an example of a dog who had really good withers as comparison? I'm always wondering what that would look like in a dog.

Other than that, I'm no conformation expert, so I'm just here to say your dog is beautiful.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Femfa said:


> I see "flat in the withers" often on this forum. Would you be able to provide an example of a dog who had really good withers as comparison? I'm always wondering what that would look like in a dog.
> 
> Other than that, I'm no conformation expert, so I'm just here to say your dog is beautiful.


Thank you!

And her dam has what I would consider high withers.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Neck flowing into a high withers which then flow into the back.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

lhczth said:


> Neck flowing into a high withers which then flow into the back.



Okay, that helps explain it. Thanks!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

She's a beauty!


----------

